# Stainless Reinforced Female Adapters



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

These things are sweet! I use them on water meter tie ins cause most of the down here have male threads. They are a little more costly but I like the reinforcement since I have seen alot of regular adapters crack down the middle.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Been a while since I done a meter tie in. Can not recall what I tied into it with. I use FIP adapters in 1/2 and 3/4 that have a brass end when working with CPVC instead of the regular CPVC FIP adapters. They too crack if over tightened.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Same type of set up.... I am sold on these adapters.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Before these showed up on the market I used 2 all stainless steel hose clamps on a schedule 80 female adapter. The screws were on opposing sides.

But no more. I love those schedule 80 FIPs with the SS ring.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't use pvc for pw,so anything I use would have metal threads.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use a brass coupling when an FIP is needed.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> I don't use pvc for pw,so anything I use would have metal threads.


What do you mean by "pw"?


And what do you use?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

On sch 80 water service. I use a brass male x sch 80 compression with the bolt you tighten to hold the compression together. Can't remember off the top of my head the proper name for that fitting. They are also made in FIP. Very good connection. Approved for underground use. With the way the ground usually settles on today's construction sites I would be leary of use a pvc female on a meter loop, stainless ring or not.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

22rifle said:


> What do you mean by "pw"?
> 
> 
> And what do you use?


I assume he means potable water. PVC is common around here for the underground, before the house.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

grandpa said:


> I assume he means potable water. PVC is common around here for the underground, before the house.


Now a days its common here as well. Use to be galvinized in the ground....


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I won't put galvanized in the ground. Today's galvanized pipe is crap.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats why I said use to be the norm.... like 50 yrs ago.


----------



## jeffc (Jul 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> On sch 80 water service. I use a brass male x sch 80 compression with the bolt you tighten to hold the compression together. Can't remember off the top of my head the proper name for that fitting. They are also made in FIP. Very good connection. Approved for underground use. With the way the ground usually settles on today's construction sites I would be leary of use a pvc female on a meter loop, stainless ring or not.


Ford couplings I think thats what you're talking about and they are great for poly, pvc and copper. I use them for installing backflow assy on existing lines. they make life easy:thumbup:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> What do you mean by "pw"?
> 
> 
> And what do you use?


 PW for this example=pressurized water

I use CPVC,PEX,or Copper most often.


----------

